
Avert extremism before it starts by building better neighbourhoods - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/saunders-avert-extremism-before-it-start-by-building-betterneighbourhoods/article27403775/
======
RogtamBar
The only known way of preventing ghetto formation is what Singapore does -
prevents the formation of ghettoes via a highly intrusive housing policy.

Ever block of apartments has to have a proportional share of every ethnic
group.

[http://qz.com/436056/singapores-forced-housing-
integration-f...](http://qz.com/436056/singapores-forced-housing-integration-
fueled-its-economic-success/)

